# 1$ yamatos and 2$ bamboo shrimps for sale!



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Title should say it all.
Need room for new shipment coming in!


Yamatos 1$ each 

bamboo fan shrimps 2$ each

no minimums.

please pm or call or txt

416 616 5883

thank you

Tommy


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

mr_bako said:


> Need room for new shipment coming in!


i think you should just get more tanks


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

chinamon said:


> i think you should just get more tanks


I should build him some 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfvan (Feb 2, 2012)

*shrimp*

What is the convenient time for pick up ??/

Van


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

sfvan said:


> What is the convenient time for pick up ??/
> 
> Van


contacting him at the number that he provided would be the most efficient way to communicate with him. i usually just text him. he responds quickly.


----------

